# Height Adjustment Shock



## Keeshonden

*UPDATE!!! HS928 Height Adjustment Shock*

Anyone know if the Height Adjustment Shock for the new HSS928 (Canadian and American) will fit the HS928 (Canadian Model).
The part numbers are different but looking at them online they look identical (with the exception of the rubber boot not being on the HSS Models).

Hopefully Robert will chime in.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## [email protected]

Keeshonden said:


> Anyone know if the Height Adjustment Shock for the new HSS928 (Canadian and American) will fit the HS928 (Canadian Model).
> The part numbers are different but looking at them online they look identical (with the exception of the rubber boot not being on the HSS Models).
> 
> Hopefully Robert will chime in.


My data access to limited to USA stuff, so info on the HS828 (Canada market) strut.


----------



## Keeshonden

*UPDATE!!! HS928 Height Adjustment Shock*

Well here is what I found out myself. 

HS Shock in Newfoundland Canada is 171.47 + 15% tax. (That's correct...no Typo)
HSS Shock in Newfoundland Canada is 39.43 + 15% tax. (That's correct...no Typo)

HS Shock Part Number H42919-V04-922
HSS Shock Part Number 42919-V45.A01

HS shock Length 15 inches
HSS Shock Length 15 1/4 inches

HS top shock hole inside diameter is .33 inches
HSS top shock hole inside diameter is .30 inches

HS shock mounts to the inside of the handlebar cross member
HSS shock mounts to the outside of the handlebar cross member

The HS shock is mounted to the the top hole in the handlebar cross member bracket. I will mount the HSS shock to the bottom hole in the handlebar cross member bracket. The HSS shock "binds" if it's mounted in the top hole.

I will update when I have finished my R&D.


----------



## Keeshonden

Well the shock from the HSS model works fine on the older HS Model. Just remember to mount the shock in the BOTTOM HOLE on the cross member bracket.

Cheers


----------



## tinter

Thanks for the information. A buddy of mine lost the shock on his 724, all the fluid came out.


----------



## profil32

*thanks!*

Thanks Keeshonden!


I just save more than 100$ with your expertise ;_)


----------



## ringmeister

Great information Keeshonden! My HS928 shock died earlier today so I think I will replace it with the HSS version. Do you have any recommendations as to where to buy one online? I live in a small town in Eastern BC so I don't think I'll be able to get one locally 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ringmeister

I ended up ordering it from www.bikebandit.com for just over $60 US with the shipping with no duties or brokerage fees to pay! Awesome


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF ringmeister & profil32

We're here to help.

.


----------



## wal88

*HS928 height adjustment shock fit the HS1132*

Do u know if this shock will fit the HS1132??






Keeshonden said:


> Well here is what I found out myself.
> 
> HS Shock in Newfoundland Canada is 171.47 + 15% tax. (That's correct...no Typo)
> HSS Shock in Newfoundland Canada is 39.43 + 15% tax. (That's correct...no Typo)
> 
> HS Shock Part Number H42919-V04-922
> HSS Shock Part Number 42919-V45.A01
> 
> HS shock Length 15 inches
> HSS Shock Length 15 1/4 inches
> 
> HS top shock hole inside diameter is .33 inches
> HSS top shock hole inside diameter is .30 inches
> 
> HS shock mounts to the inside of the handlebar cross member
> HSS shock mounts to the outside of the handlebar cross member
> 
> The HS shock is mounted to the the top hole in the handlebar cross member bracket. I will mount the HSS shock to the bottom hole in the handlebar cross member bracket. The HSS shock "binds" if it's mounted in the top hole.
> 
> I will update when I have finished my R&D.


----------



## wal88

*HS928 height adjustment shock*

Do u know if the shock for the HS928 would fit the HS1132??






Keeshonden said:


> Well here is what I found out myself.
> 
> HS Shock in Newfoundland Canada is 171.47 + 15% tax. (That's correct...no Typo)
> HSS Shock in Newfoundland Canada is 39.43 + 15% tax. (That's correct...no Typo)
> 
> HS Shock Part Number H42919-V04-922
> HSS Shock Part Number 42919-V45.A01
> 
> HS shock Length 15 inches
> HSS Shock Length 15 1/4 inches
> 
> HS top shock hole inside diameter is .33 inches
> HSS top shock hole inside diameter is .30 inches
> 
> HS shock mounts to the inside of the handlebar cross member
> HSS shock mounts to the outside of the handlebar cross member
> 
> The HS shock is mounted to the the top hole in the handlebar cross member bracket. I will mount the HSS shock to the bottom hole in the handlebar cross member bracket. The HSS shock "binds" if it's mounted in the top hole.
> 
> I will update when I have finished my R&D.


----------



## wal88

*HS928 height adjustment shock*

Purchased the HSS928 shock for $43.00 and it fits perfectly on my HS1132!! I saved over $150.00!! Tks Keeshonden!!


----------



## BENGT

Hi all, so I found myself in the same situation with my HS760 2007 model (european model which I believe should be equivalent to the US/Canadian HS724) after the gas spring blew during transport, and the local distributors here in Norway is charging a whopping 350 USD for the replacement, which despite high shipping costs and taxes still would make the 42919-V45.A01 a bargin.

The previous research brought me a long way in convincing me that the 42919-V45.A01 would be interchangable on this model as well.

Anyone that has mounted it on a HS 724 or other belt driven HS 7 series?


----------



## BikerJ

ringmeister said:


> I ended up ordering it from www.bikebandit.com for just over $60 US with the shipping with no duties or brokerage fees to pay! Awesome


Do you have a part number for that shock, I need one for my 724 Honda snowblower?


----------



## Grammy

BENGT said:


> Hi all, so I found myself in the same situation with my HS760 2007 model (european model which I believe should be equivalent to the US/Canadian HS724) after the gas spring blew during transport, and the local distributors here in Norway is charging a whopping 350 USD for the replacement, which despite high shipping costs and taxes still would make the 42919-V45.A01 a bargin.
> 
> The previous research brought me a long way in convincing me that the 42919-V45.A01 would be interchangable on this model as well.
> 
> Anyone that has mounted it on a HS 724 or other belt driven HS 7 series?


I just put the newer hss724 shock on my older hs724 and it fit perfectly. Didn’t change a thing, mounted to the same hole as the original.


----------

